# Could Anyone Else But Me.......



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Could anyone else but me live with this one???

Cant remember why I bought it, cant remember when......

Forgot about it until I found its hiding place a few minutes ago.....

And yes, it IS a brand USA*RMY

Roger


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Never heard of the brand but yes, I could live with it


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Could anyone else but me live with this one???

I know exactly why I bought it, and remember exactly when......

Once seen it's never forgotten. I know you've all been dying to see it again


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I could put up with both - if they are not quartz.

I've nearly bought a VBW many a time - but the normal dark dial, silver case one.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Roger,I would wear that









As for the other watch in the thread,that we all know so well,when you get tired of it,let me know


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I reckon only Alex and I could live with this?

Alex has good taste.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Quartz of course







The mechanical VDB's are, I believe (and if I'm allowed to briefly mention them in the quartz forum) all based on the Valjoux 7750.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Stan,I could live with that no bother at all,a fine watch


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Stan, that's a very desirable watch. I think it's called tank russe...









I'm sorry, I couldn't live with either of the otehr watches...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I like the red Rekord too. I'd even like to see a version with Roman numerals.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I think Roy can still get the Rekord range?

I fancy a chrome one with a white dial next.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Quartz of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought it would be something like that. Very nice pieces









Yours is cool as well of course


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Could anyone else but me live with this one???
> 
> I know exactly why I bought it, and remember exactly when......
> 
> ...


Rich, I could live with Roger's but yours is hideous, I haven't seen the pic before but hope not to see it again


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> Rich, I could live with Roger's but yours is hideous, I haven't seen the pic before but hope not to see it again

















I'm sure to disappoint you.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Rich,

I have seen much worse than yours...and I like the machined crown and pushers,

Roger


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Iused to despise quartz but I've started to apreciate the early ones.I dug an old and battered 1978 Seiko LCD out of a drawer the other day.It was given to me about 10 years ago by a well-meaning neighbour who knew that I collect watches.

I cleaned it up,fitted a new battery and it's been on my wrist ever since!

I've got some lovely old Pulsar LEDs and a really nice Omega Seamaster analogue quartz from the late 70s.

I've had just about every mechanical watch that I've always wanted and now I feel like a change


----------

